# and Fine Molds next kit is...



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Fine Molds has announced that the Y-wing fighter will be their next kit in the Star Wars line.

www.hlj.com/misc/ywing/index.html


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank the maker for Fine Molds!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great News!! I will be getting one...or two..or three................


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOOHOOO! It's about time!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Amen!! This is one I've been waiting for for a very long time! No more searching for the AMT kit! :lol:

Now if we can only get the B-Wing!


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Finally!


----------



## Cramped Hand (Apr 10, 2007)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! ....I need a tissue.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Stupid question to which I'd like an answer: What's the approximate length in inches of a Y-wing at 1/72nd scale?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

And will they include two different heads for the astromech like the X-Wing kit?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

sbaxter said:


> Stupid question to which I'd like an answer: What's the approximate length in inches of a Y-wing at 1/72nd scale?


I'm not 100% for sure, but it should be roughly 7" to 8", depending on what length for the "real" Y-Wing you use, I guess. Regardless, I'm excited by the news! I've been hoping to get a 1/72 Y-Wing for quite some time now, as it's my favorite design from the entire saga.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Time to brush up on weathering effects!


----------



## Pat Keefe (Aug 5, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I'm not 100% for sure, but it should be roughly 7" to 8", depending on what length for the "real" Y-Wing you use, I guess. Regardless, I'm excited by the news! I've been hoping to get a 1/72 Y-Wing for quite some time now, as it's my favorite design from the entire saga.




*Will that be bigger then the AMT, I hope, even if only slightly. * 
Thanks


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

This will likely be one of their biggest sellers.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I'm not 100% for sure, but it should be roughly 7" to 8", depending on what length for the "real" Y-Wing you use, I guess.


Okay, that sounds decent. As great as they were, I passed on the FM TIE kit -- it was just too small for me. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yea!!! *does a happy dance*


This is great news!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm afraid I won't be able to resist this one!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't wait to cover one up with sheet to make it look brand new. 

here's my 1/48 Alfred Wonf one, btw:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ywing1.html


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Like I said on SSM, I think I need to thin out my collection of unbuilt (and built kits). This is is one I'll actually want to build. Looks like it's time to start selling on those auction places!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Looks like Hobby Link Japan has taken down the page showing the prototype of this kit.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Surely the next one must be Vader's TIE....still with the Y-Wing I can feel a 1/72nd scale trench coming on....


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh man. I'll have to break down and get a Y-wing! Can't wait to see what Fine Molds does with it!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I can't wait to cover one up with sheet to make it look brand new.
> 
> here's my 1/48 Alfred Wonf one, btw:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/ywing1.html



As usual, I remain in complete and utter awe at your and Wong's craftsmanship


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

SteveR said:


> Thank the maker for Fine Molds!


Ditto.

Very excellent choice.

Edge


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Love Finemolds stuff. After finally picking up the Star Wars Chronicles book, I wouldn't mind a Jawa Sandcrawler in 1/72 scale! And Vader's TIE..The Blockade Runner...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I think, if you go by the 16 meter length, the AMT one scaled out to be 1/87 scale. So if cerrect (on the length) then the Fine molds one will be bigger.

22.222222222 cm. 

Thank goodness.

Yeah Darth Vader's TIE has GOT to be next.
Hopefully they forgot all about the new movies until they cover the first ones.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Which is 8.75", for those of us South of the Border and don't know the conversions in our head.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Nova Designs said:


> Yea!!! *does a happy dance*


Met too! I was afraid it was going to be a B-wing (not my favorite and if FM does a kit I may pass). Here's hoping the "counter" ship will be Vader's TIE.

Or, a 1/72 scale Death Star... :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh I hopeIhopeIhope for a B-wing too! I'd love to see if they can come up with an intelligent way for it to have landing gear! :lol:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Oh I hopeIhopeIhope for a B-wing too! I'd love to see if they can come up with an intelligent way for it to have landing gear! :lol:


It doesn't seem like landing gear on the B-Wing would be all that hard. The B could always land on one "flat side". That side would have the gear- a couple pads fore & aft of the cockpit module & one (maybe two) near the joint for the "S foils", or whatever they're called on the B-Wing.

Ooo, I'd love the B-Wing to be next, or second after another adversary ship! Vader's TIE seems to be the only logical choice.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

OK, I pre-ordered mine from HLJ (hoping to get one before everyone else so I can brag about it!).

My choices for the next HLJ offering? Not DV's TIE - it's been done to death and, frankly, it's boring. If it's an adversary, a really nice AT-AT. If it's a friendly, an ARC-170, Republic Gunship or an Ewok on a Speeder Bike - no, that's just plain wrong - I meant to say a pair of Snowspeeders (at 1/72nd scale, you gotta make the kit worthwhile).

Jim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There ain't nuthin' wrong with Braggin' Rights, Jim. Everybody needs to have that happen to 'em _at least_ once in life, if not a dozen or three.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Arronax said:


> My choices for the next HLJ offering? . . . [A]n ARC-170, Republic Gunship . . .


I'd go for either of those in a heartbeat and I have resisted *all* of FM's models so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

[Borg]Resistance Is Futile.[/Borg]


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Arronax said:


> OK, I pre-ordered mine from HLJ (hoping to get one before everyone else so I can brag about it!).
> 
> My choices for the next HLJ offering? Not DV's TIE - it's been done to death and, frankly, it's boring. If it's an adversary, a really nice AT-AT. If it's a friendly, an ARC-170, Republic Gunship or an Ewok on a Speeder Bike - no, that's just plain wrong - I meant to say a pair of Snowspeeders (at 1/72nd scale, you gotta make the kit worthwhile).
> 
> Jim


If there were a bunch of DV TIES in the same scale then I'd agree with you.

However, to date there have not been any standard TIEs and DV's TIE in the same scale at all.

And I didn't realize only TWO plastic kits of DV's TIE Does the subject to death.


----------



## Purpleyez (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello all, & thanks for reading my first ever post - coming at you from Adelaide, South Australia!

I will certainly be ordering the FM Y-Wing, even though I am not a big fan of the design. I am a big fan of the FM Star Wars kits though. I have all of them except the Jango Fett version of the Slave I (I hoped for, waited for, and got the Boba version with the cast metal Han in carbon - kewl!!!). I will probably get the Jango version one day too - I hate bing a completist! 

I agree that the DV Tie would be a good choice for the next kit from FM. Then I can finally plan my ultimate diorama - the Death Star Trench run. Not original I know but would be great! And using FM kits would be a much more realistic size than my original idea which was to use my Captian Cardboard/Salzo X-Wing kit! Where would I get a DV Tie kit to match that scale??? 

I know it's very unlikely - and probably impossible but the two kits I would loooove FM to do in 1/72 are the AT-AT and Star Destroyer - both mentioned by others previously I know. Does anyone have any idea of the approximate size these kits would be in 1/72?

Thanks all!

Purpleyez.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1/72 scale Star Destroyer?


Only about 73 feet and 4 inches.

I'll upload some pics of mine someday.



The AT-AT has a wide disparity in its size.

The OFFICIAL size at StarWars.com is something like 15 meters tall.
However, while probably a more realistic size..........that measurement doesn't really coincide with a lot of the visual evidence.

Some people say the AMT model is 1/100 scale (I like 1/96) and that DOES seem to fit a lot of the visual evidence.

If you want to go by the 'Official' size, then I believe the AMT Kit is pretty close to 1/72 (guessing from memory) and if you want to go half way......you could call it 1/87. AMT did a few of their SW kits like Boba Fetts Slave One and the Y-Wing in 1/87.

I think the B-Wing came to 1/96.


----------

